

Mozilla coders join Palm, apparently jabbing Apple  - aditya
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-10361764-264.html?tag=newsEditorsPicksArea.0

======
makecheck
A couple of observations.

One, Apple originally proposed that developers write web-based apps for the
iPhone, because there was no SDK. There was no explosion of apps that day. The
explosion came with the SDK and the App Store.

Two, games are a _huge_ percentage of apps, and while some games can run in a
browser, many of the best will not. It's a combination of processing power,
control, and "bare metal" (like it or not, a browser is a huge abstraction
layer that is not good for games).

So I don't doubt they can create _some_ app market by pushing in this
direction, but aren't they missing the clues that have been left for them
already?

